# Film users who moved to digital: 5D Mark II or 7D?



## deepsun (Jan 15, 2013)

The proverbial question--5D Mark II or 7D? 

You've all come across it, but it seemed deserving of a thread since I'm moving from film to digital.

I've been using a mix of manual and semi-auto 35mm film cameras for nearly a decade. During this time, I've had extensive experience with all aspects darkroom work. As well, I've had the opportunity to briefly use several different kinds of DSLRs, but I've just now decided to make the leap for myself for purposes of cost and time. All that to say, I know my way around a camera, processing, enlarging and using DSLRs and Photoshop. With that in mind, should I spend the extra and go for a the 5D for its better features and full-frame sensor? It's hard for me to decide with the limited experience I have with both cameras.

Thanks!


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2013)

Unless you are extensively shooting sports/wildlife or other action based photography then I would go for the 5DMII from those two options. The 5DMII has the same sized sensor as the 35mm film that you've been using for years now so the focal lengths of lens that you are used to will still give you the same angle of view. 

Whilst the 5DMII's af isn't outstanding its still more than capable of being used in most situations to good effect; other features like noise are going to be better controlled on the 5DMII over the 7D. 

The 7D has the bonus of a more rugged build quality and a better AF system, however unless you need those features its got little to offer over the 5DMII and it also has a cropped sensor; so you'd have to get used to a whole new way of looking at focal lengths.


----------



## deepsun (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice. I had a feeling the 5DMII would be a better choice for me, considering the full-frame sensor and the fact that I rarely shoot much action photography. Landscapes, architecture and some portraiture are more my style. Comparisons of photos taken with the two different cameras really show the difference between full-frame and cropped sensor. 

I'm not so worried about the 7D having slightly better AF, as AF systems tend to frustrate me when I'm trying to be more precise in focus points. 

It'd be nice to keep the same feel that I'm used to, which I believe the 5DMKII offers.


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2013)

It sounds like the 5DMII would be the ideal camera for your needs - landscapes, architecture and portraits are right up the street where larger sensors are generally seen as advantageous over smaller ones and are also certainly areas where the AF won't be as critical and where even manual focus will trump it many times.


----------



## daarksun (Feb 1, 2013)

If Video is the goal use the 5Dii or the 5Diii over the 7D. The quality will be much better shooting with the full frame versus the 1.6 crop.  For images the 5Dmkii is best for portraits, landscapes and stuff that's not moving fast, but the 5Dii can still do that stuff too, but with a lower keeper rate than the what the 7D AF would provide.  For what want I agree with the others, the 5Dii is it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 1, 2013)

What if you just shot a larger format? Even 645 is a significant improvement over 35mm. Ever shot with an RZ67? It'll make 35mm look like dog sh*t. 


I'd at least want to try that before switching to digital. Worst case scenario, you're out some film costs because you can always resell the camera for what you paid for it.


----------



## michaelanthony (Feb 1, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:


> What if you just shot a larger format? Even 645 is a significant improvement over 35mm. Ever shot with an RZ67? It'll make 35mm look like dog sh*t.



if i won the lottery, my first move would be to a Hasselblad H4... medium format digital for the win... or overkill depending how you look at it, right?  hehe...


----------



## michaelanthony (Feb 1, 2013)

but back on topic, like mentioned above, the 5D is great for full frame for portraits, landscape, catalog, and fashion, but it's slow for sports and motorsports... 

i shoot in multiple genres, and while I have two 5D bodies, i have seriously considered picking up a 7D for my motorsports biz due to the function of the 7D and it's weather resistant construction...


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 6, 2013)

deepsun said:


> The proverbial question--5D Mark II or 7D?
> 
> You've all come across it, but it seemed deserving of a thread since I'm moving from film to digital.
> 
> ...



Apples and oranges do you want a FF or APSC/1.6 crop


----------

